# Your favourite Christmas Classic remix?



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This year for me it's this


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

I’m liking that. Will play through the Divislet later so the neighbours can hear it to 👍


This is my favourite though, send it out every Christmas to annoy people


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

121DOM said:


> I’m liking that. Will play through the Divislet later so the neighbours can hear it to 👍
> 
> 
> This is my favourite though, send it out every Christmas to annoy people


I play this every year as it's my namesake song!


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

The most sadly sincere




?


----------

